# PM's ataying in outbox...



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Anybody else having this issue or is it just me?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

And.....

I always end up with a gap at the bottom of my sig?? Strange [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They do stay in the out box untill they are read by the recipient then they go to the sent box


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> They do stay in the out box untill they are read by the recipient then they go to the sent box


Ah, that makes perfect sense [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

haha, ast week when I noticed this happening I resent the PM about 5 times. What a t*t


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > They do stay in the out box untill they are read by the recipient then they go to the sent box
> ...


 :lol: :lol: so you were the one spaming every body :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


it would appear so


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> And.....
> 
> I always end up with a gap at the bottom of my sig?? Strange [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Because you avatar and stats are a set height, so when you only post 1 or 2 lines it's not as deep as the side bar.

Nick


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Nem said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > And.....
> ...


And to think I work for goverment looking after one of their important networks!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


LOL!

Nick


----------

